

Show HN: Read full text articles in twitter, facebook and many other apps - theycallmeg
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inlinereader.inlinereaderapp

======
theycallmeg
Please let me know what you think about this app, and the idea in general.

screenshot: [http://i.imgur.com/mzZh2s7.png](http://i.imgur.com/mzZh2s7.png)

